# Is there a list of good doctors?



## speedpro50 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is there a list of good doctors by state or something in the files section somewhere? Having so many people here who have gone to so many doctors seems like a time-saver. Hearing stories that there are actually good doctors out there is encouraging....I want to go to one! I'm in Dallas Texas. Thanks!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

We do not publicly post doctors names on this site.

Hopefully someone from the Dallis area will Private Message you.

A good doctor is willing to "work" with you. If you do not get a name keep going to doctors till you find one willing to listen to you and work with you. Free T-4 and Free T-3 are tests I insist be run every lab. My doctor works with me and orders them - He also ignores TSH and doses me by my Free's, although he runs the TSH every time - I run almost 0. He never changes dosage even when I can sometimes be slightly hypo based on my free's but offers prescription refills to work around the small tweaks in replacement med's to make me feel my best.

Alot of this disease management is up to YOU -


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You might check the Stop the Thyroid Madness site, they keep a list of good doctors somewhere in their files.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's a page of top doctor resources: http://hypothyroidmom.com/top-10-resources-to-find-a-great-thyroid-doctor-in-2013/


----------

